# [SOLVED] Samsung HT-TZ215



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, I've recently encountered a problem with my Samsung Home Cinema (model HT-TZ215).

When starting it up to play a DVD or Music via Auxiliary or Disk, It starts of fine playing audio and video, however the audio instantly decreasing to next to nothing over 3 or 4 seconds.

I've turned the volume up to max and it can be heard very faintly.

The system is not damaged, not old, not overused. It had no reason to do this. :sigh:

I read in another forum about a dodgy power supply, but mine seems fine.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

A short bad quality video here 
YouTube - 100 1786


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

Guy with same problem here 

http://www.avforums.com/forums/all-one-systems/792058-samsung-surround-sound-ht-tz215-fault.html

> 13-07-2008


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

Take it in for service.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

It's over 12 months old, and there is no warranty. I've bought myself a new Panasonic one, so it's a case of fix this or toss it. I'd like to fix it to have a nice sound system for my PC aswell as my lounge.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

Just officially tested the power supply. No change. Definately not the PS.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

Gonna try replacing the capacitor


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

All the capacitors are fine, I have however spotted a burned out resistor in the power supply board. It's completely burned out and some orange goo is comming out of it. I'll try replacing that.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Samsung HT-TZ215*

Yes, the Resistor SMR60 on the 00114A power board is burned out.

SAMSUNG DVD hometheater model HT-Z2xx Series Protect & Hang

Symptom :
The units do not work after power-on. (Work the Power Protection Circuit)

Cause :
The D5V line at the SMPS is increasing up to 5V, and then be discharged.
But the discharge is not completed because of improper discharge line.
So there is the remaining voltage around 1.1V, and it caused the abnormal operation at the power IC.

This abnormal operation make a voltage increasing of the SMR60, and it is the reason for the SMR60 Burnt.

After the SMR60 burnt, the D5V output voltage is increasing up to 60 Voltage, and it make a burnt of the AMP IC 
Solution :
Add the Load Resistor(220Ω 1/2W) in the SMPS to make a discharge line
The location of the resistor can be located at fixed area in the PCB
Resistor Location Number : SBR1, SBR2

Replace with a 470ohm 1/4w resistor.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

Last note: 

BEWARE! 80 volts driving electric current across component 9U GBU605 SHS S801 is LIVE AND DEADLY EVEN AFTER POWER OFF... yeah 80 volts isn't deadly but you don't wanna go touching it. A shock can be received from the power supply chip by touching the solder underneath. I had to ground the voltage with a massive conductor. Don't recommend starting soldering until the PSU chip is completely ground.

And to clarify: I replaced the burnt out resistor with a 470ohm 1/4 watt 5% tolerance resistor and it works fine.

Samsung design their products to self destruct like this, and make customers purchase new ones. Economies of scale.


----------

